# 2010 GNU Riders Choice



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a RC MTX 157.5 going on its 4th season that I still love to ride. It's a solid board that I took everywhere, even preferring it to my 165 Prior in the mountains. Plus, it's really well built. It's going to be my rock/teaching board this year, but it doesn't owe me anything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

i've owned the 08 RC MTX 157.5 and I have the 09 RC BTX 154.5 now and love/d both of them. Last years version is a straight rocket. Fast board, a slight bit washy cuz of the BTX (but I dont even notice now), but the MTX helps you stick to ice like glue (i'm on the ice coast). I love it for just about everything but rails where it proves to be too stiff for real fun. Don't get it twisted, this board is fun for jumps, speed, and even pow...but its a bit of a plank. Still the number 1 board in my roster tho...

Copped a Capita Horrorscope FK for days I want to rat it up in the park.


----------

